# Canning squash question



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I just picked the squash from the garden, thought wife could cann? it, she has two canning books one says squash should be frozen the other says winter (butternut) squash should be frozen and summer can be canned, I don't considder freezing long term storage, does anyone have experience with canning squash?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

The USDA says don't can squash but I read on another site from an expeirienced canner that she cans it cut up at 10 psi for 40 minuets. NOT A WATER BATH CANNING, pressure canning.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I can summer and winter squash.

Summer squash kinda cans to a mush, at least the ways I have done it, I slice and boil it just long enough to wilt it down then pack it in quart jars and pressure it at 5 psi for an hour and a half. Zucchini makes a good pureed soup done this way.

For winter squash, I can Blue Hubbards and Jumbo Pink Banana squash. These I steam until soft, pack in quart jars and pressure for an hour and a half at 5 psi. Done this way, they can be made into pies, casseroles or mashed with butter and a little sugar and spice.

I dont freeze for long term storage either, had a freezer go out once and didnt catch it until I smelled it. That was a total loss and a nasty mess.

Dont skimp on canner time to preserve texture, Botulism is not worth the risk.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, sooo, why would USDA say don't can squash something different from other vegies?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

talob said:


> I just picked the squash from the garden, thought wife could cann? it, she has two canning books one says squash should be frozen the other says winter (butternut) squash should be frozen and summer can be canned, I don't considder freezing long term storage, does anyone have experience with canning squash?


Pickled squash???


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

talob said:


> Thanks for the replys, sooo, why would USDA say don't can squash something different from other vegies?


They also say not to can butter, cakes, bread and many other things but that does not stop many here. You can also buy the above items online from a number of vendors. Have no idea why they(USDA) say not to can it/them.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

THEY(aka gooberment) claim that since winter squash is so dense that the heat "may" not be reaching the center and making sure that it is heated thru. 
I would just put slices of squash in some light salt brine or light sugar brine(depending on what you are using it for) and then can it like other sliced veggies. (pressure)
but I guess since I have such good luck with good cured winter squashes living in the spare bedroom under the bed all winter(after curing we do give them a dip and dry in the old bleach water[two tablespoons per sink full of water]) they do well for us.
Do they rot on you? is that why you want to can it? just wondering..


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Emerald said:


> THEY(aka gooberment) claim that since winter squash is so dense that the heat "may" not be reaching the center and making sure that it is heated thru.
> I would just put slices of squash in some light salt brine or light sugar brine(depending on what you are using it for) and then can it like other sliced veggies. (pressure)
> but I guess since I have such good luck with good cured winter squashes living in the spare bedroom under the bed all winter(after curing we do give them a dip and dry in the old bleach water[two tablespoons per sink full of water]) they do well for us.
> Do they rot on you? is that why you want to can it? just wondering..


Was just thinking longer term storage than a few months, and it's ready to eat out of the jar.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

talob said:


> Was just thinking longer term storage than a few months, and it's ready to eat out of the jar.


gotcha!
The folks at Colonial Williamsburg often cooked it down and then dried it into pumpkin leather/squash leather.. When they needed it they then rehydrated with hot water.. added spices and eggs to make pie or just added water and softened it and then cooked it back to a puree if they got too much water in there.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

We can the butternut squash here............cut it into chunks and pressure can. You can heat it up and serve with a little butter, or our favorite is to puree it and make butternut soup. Hubby has a GREAT recipe for that.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

ilovetigger said:


> We can the butternut squash here............cut it into chunks and pressure can. You can heat it up and serve with a little butter, or our favorite is to puree it and make butternut soup. Hubby has a GREAT recipe for that.


Heating it up and a little butter (canned) is just what I had in mind, gonna wait about a month then go ahead and can it, I see your in MI, I was, the thumb area.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

YEP..............Just cut it into about 1 inch cubes.............DO NOT MASH OR PUREE................and pressure can quarts for 90 minutes.


----------

